# Can't Change Windows 7 screen resolution!!



## jjwollman (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi

I am running windows 7 (service pack 1) with a:

Intel HD graphics card.
Driver date: 10/21/2011
Driver version: 8.15.10.2559
Monitor size: 22 (samsung)
32 bit color
screen refresh rate at 60 hertz

The problem I am having is that I am not able to adjust my resolution above 1024X768. 

This has been an on going problem that I can seem to find a solution too. I have done a complete uninstall of the drivers(software) and did a new install of the lasted driver(software) from the Intel website. I also did all windows 7 updates that were "important". 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Did the system come with Windows 7? Can you post the brand and model of the motherboard or PC if it was prebuilt.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you please provide more spec info?

Type of Monitor & Computer Specs.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## jjwollman (Dec 1, 2011)

*It should be noted that this is a factory refurbished computer directly from Dell.com *

*Monitor is a Samsung 22" model # LS22CMZKFVA/ZA (Also factory refurbished)*

*Computer specs:*

*Dell Inspiron 580 (Service tag: JR67QL1)*
*Intel Pentium G6950 @2.8 ghz*
*4 gb ram*
*windows 7 home premium 64 bit (came with the system)*
*System chipset Intel H57*

Thanks!


----------



## jjwollman (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi

An update on this. After I upgraded my video card driver I went my desktop and right click "personlize", "display", Ajust resolution", Advanced settings", "properties", "driver" tab and did a "roll back driver" which rolled it back to the previous driver. After a coumputer restart it worked. I am now able to ajust resolution to the windows "recomended" 1920X1080 or lower. 

This has been an on going thing for the last few months now where this happens. I restart my computer and it will agian switch back to the old resolution (1024X768) and not let me get any higher resolutions. After I update the driver agian and then roll it back agian it will sometimes works and sometimes not. I can't figure out why it works sometimes and sometimes not. It's all very strange to me. 

Any suggestions to what may be happening are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Download the update again, but don't do the roll back driver.


----------

